# cutting pvc



## timrath

On a repipe I tried using my chop saw from home to cut pvc it works like a dream but its a pain to lug but the super straight and accurate cuts are awesome. I usually use a sawsall what do you use to cut pvc


----------



## rjbphd

timrath said:


> On a repipe I tried using my chop saw from home to cut pvc it works like a dream but its a pain to lug but the super straight and accurate cuts are awesome. I usually use a sawsall what do you use to cut pvc


Rachectt cutter up to 2"... rest with sawall..


----------



## jmc12185

Chop saw does work awesome. No burrs to clean off, pipe slips right into the fitting perfectly. I use a sawzall for everything, I'm not carrying a chop saw around everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 504Plumber

Use a skill saw, takes some getting used to but it's easier than a sawzall.


----------



## PlumbDumber

Usually I use a ratchet cutter thru 2 ". I generally use a lennox PVC Handsaw for above 2". I use a 4 1/2" angle grinder with a thin cut-off blade to dress the ends when needed if I don't get the cut square enough or to chamfer the pipe.

I sometimes just use the angle grinder to make a quick cut. It works the same as your chop saw but on a smaller scale.

I use the same grinder to cut cast iron when it is so thin & deteriorated that I am afraid to use snap cutters.


----------



## Flyguy199

Ridgid ratcheting cutter for 2 inch or less, chop saw or sawzall for anything bigger.


----------



## Bill

Skill saw or miter saw


----------



## ibeplumber

Which ratcheting cutters best? I have read reviews on the Ridgid and some say the blade chips easily. Do you guys use these on 2" Sched 40?


----------



## rjbphd

ibeplumber said:


> Which ratcheting cutters best? I have read reviews on the Ridgid and some say the blade chips easily. Do you guys use these on 2" Sched 40?


Got mine which made in Japan, the 4 tooth ratcheting are better than the USA made 3 tooth ones..


----------



## timrath

I got a three tooth years ago and the blade started chipping and I'll have to check out the four tooth


----------



## rjbphd

timrath said:


> I got a three tooth years ago and the blade started chipping and I'll have to check out the four tooth


To keep the blade from chipping, u must sharpen it ever once awhile...never ever let anyone else use it..


----------



## ibeplumber

rjbphd said:


> Got mine which made in Japan, the 4 tooth ratcheting are better than the USA made 3 tooth ones..


I tried one years ago and I think I broke the handle just trying it, and gave up. Can you post a link to yours?


----------



## Cajunhiker

Ratcheting cutter up to 1 1/2", sawzaw for 2" >, and a chop saw for a big job with a lot of cuttin.


----------



## timrath

anyone ever find a PVC deburring tool? I have always looked for one but never could find it


----------



## rjbphd

ibeplumber said:


> I tried one years ago and I think I broke the handle just trying it, and gave up. Can you post a link to yours?


 I'm still in the dark on how to post pixs or links here... however, my 2nd cutter is almost 18 years old with the orginial blade.. again, keep the blade sharpen and don't ever let anyone else use it.


----------



## 504Plumber

timrath said:


> anyone ever find a PVC deburring tool? I have always looked for one but never could find it


This works


----------



## plumbdik

We picked up a couple of Milwaukee PVC Shear tools. Part of the M12 Series. It's not too big and will cut up to 2" PVC. I think it will cut 200 times on one charge - clean cuts and everyone likes them. We use a sawzall for the other sizes and if its 8" or bigger we use the gas concrete saw.


----------



## suzie

rjbphd said:


> I'm still in the dark on how to post pixs or links here... however, my 2nd cutter is almost 18 years old with the orginial blade.. again, keep the blade sharpen and don't ever let anyone else use it.


Don't worry you are not alone on posting


----------



## suzie

504Plumber said:


> This works


I love my knife like this


----------



## incarnatopnh

Up to 2" I use the Milwaukee M12 pvc shear. If the pipe looks brittle I'll use my hackzall. 3" and up sawzall.


----------



## MTDUNN

timrath said:


> anyone ever find a PVC deburring tool? I have always looked for one but never could find it


This?


----------



## 422 plumber

timrath said:


> anyone ever find a PVC deburring tool? I have always looked for one but never could find it


I use the Ridgid cone beveler/reamer on jobs where I make a lot cuts, if it is just a couple cuts, I use my channel locks like the sparkies do.


----------



## Plumbergeek

I use the M12 shears also.
Here is a link to Reed Tools, they have a nice reamer/chamfer tool for pvc pipe.

http://www.acmetools.com/tools/REED+MFG+04430+DEB4+Deburring+Tool+for+Plastic


----------



## suzie

battery skill saw or the Milwaukee battery cutter


----------



## Letterrip

I have seen folks use the skill saw to cut PVC, but it looks unsafe to me. (Says the guy who once skewered his leg with a reciprocating saw)


----------



## 504Plumber

Letterrip said:


> I have seen folks use the skill saw to cut PVC, but it looks unsafe to me. (Says the guy who once skewered his leg with a reciprocating saw)


I should make a video of how we cut saddles for an underground. That's something to make you cringe.


----------



## PlumbDumber

MTDUNN, that is the deburring tool that I have been looking for. Who makes that one ?


----------



## 422 plumber

PlumbDumber said:


> MTDUNN, that is the deburring tool that I have been looking for. Who makes that one ?


Ridgid


----------



## redbeardplumber

I use a ridgid cutter up to 2"....
Would love the chop saw on bigger jobs, but pita...so sawzall it is, or..... I illegally use a hacksaw, that, I cut quite straight with..... And I de-Burr with my man hands.


----------



## red_devil

I second plumber geek. Use the m12 shear and beveler from reed. Larger its a chop saw. No hassle and quick. ratching cutters are a waste of my time.


----------



## Plumber112

On a rough in always chop saw with fine thin wood blade, sawzall and a Bahco fine tooth wood saw for most other work.


----------



## rjbphd

Plumber112 said:


> On a rough in always chop saw with fine thin wood blade, sawzall and a Bahco fine tooth wood saw for most other work.


 The next post you make will be the introduction as per site reqeust..


----------



## iantheplumber

plumbdik said:


> We picked up a couple of Milwaukee PVC Shear tools. Part of the M12 Series. It's not too big and will cut up to 2" PVC. I think it will cut 200 times on one charge - clean cuts and everyone likes them. We use a sawzall for the other sizes and if its 8" or bigger we use the gas concrete saw.



i just bought one of those shears...

wish i would have bought one years ago...

it cuts way faster than a sawzall.. and you dont have to mess with deburring..


----------



## MTDUNN

What the heck, everyone forgot how to use a hacksaw?


----------



## rjbphd

MTDUNN said:


> What the heck, everyone forgot how to use a hacksaw?


That's hackery!!


----------



## MTDUNN

rjbphd said:


> That's hackery!!


Yes, it is and this hack can cut pipe straighter than a honeymoon d**k with it.


----------



## leakfree

Letterrip said:


> I have seen folks use the skill saw to cut PVC, but it looks unsafe to me. (Says the guy who once skewered his leg with a reciprocating saw)


Been cutting 1 1/2" to 6" with a circ saw forever,it's like anything once you get the hang of it you can make perfect square cuts.It's just a hand held chop saw with a little more portability.


----------



## JWBII

I'm assuming you rotate 4 to 6" pipe to cut it if using a circular saw? Obviously there's not a blade big enough to cut straight thru it. That's the only thing that kept me from bothering to try it this week.


----------



## MTDUNN

If I'm cutting a lot of 4" or 6" I use my old black and decker chopsaw


----------



## Plumbus

A couple of my guys favor these with a plastic wheel.


----------



## Bayside500

Plumbus said:


> A couple of my guys favor these with a plastic wheel.


for cutting PVC, my god that must take forever to get anything done :laughing:


----------



## leakfree

JWBII said:


> I'm assuming you rotate 4 to 6" pipe to cut it if using a circular saw? Obviously there's not a blade big enough to cut straight thru it. That's the only thing that kept me from bothering to try it this week.


Yep you've got to roll it,try it for a while and you learn to cut it square


----------



## rjbphd

leakfree said:


> Yep you've got to roll it,try it for a while and you learn to cut it square


Gonna try it... been using battery sawzall for that purpose


----------



## HSI

Bayside500 said:


> for cutting PVC, my god that must take forever to get anything done :laughing:


With the right cutter wheel it's as quick as any other method and portable


----------



## MTDUNN

HSI said:


> With the right cutter wheel it's as quick as any other method and portable


It's true. Just like anything. Practice it.
I have a colleague who can uses only these cutters and he can cut a pipe in 3 or 4 strokes


----------



## JWBII

I had one like that with the right cutters and loved it. I need to get another. It's especially good on acid waste pipe that you have to groove. Cuts straight every single time.


----------



## Narin

Wood saw.


----------



## anthony d

<2" I will use a ratchet cutter
2"-6" I will use a sawzall
>6" I use a demo saw and wraparound


----------



## plbgbiz

anthony d said:


> <2" I will use a ratchet cutter
> 2"-6" I will use a sawzall
> >6" I use a demo saw and wraparound


What is a wrap around saw?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

It's not a saw. It's a wrap around. Welding supply shops have them. It's 4" wide 4' long cardboard thing. Very thin. It has formulas on it. And more info. U wrap it around the pipe over lap it on itself and draw ur line. It's the only way to cut true cuts on weld / big pipe.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I have the one in the red can. It shows u how to cut dif degrees saddles ect ect. It's a great tool for a const plumber. If ur cutting 6" and up u should use one


----------



## plbgbiz

Ahhh, I have a couple different ones.


----------



## Tommy plumber

...


----------



## buschbandit

New rough ins chop saw. M12 sawzall when up in the attic. Last choice are the masters ratchets (1 1/2") but they're not always straight. Also have reed abs cutter for up to 4" Work great. The reed chamfer tool is way better than the Ridgid. But we only use it for venting mechanical.


----------



## rjbphd

buschbandit said:


> New rough ins chop saw. M12 sawzall when up in the attic. Last choice are the masters ratchets (1 1/2") but they're not always straight. Also have reed abs cutter for up to 4" Work great. The reed chamfer tool is way better than the Ridgid. But we only use it for venting mechanical.


We are gonna chop you up if you don't post the full introduction as per site request.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

iantheplumber said:


> i just bought one of those shears...
> 
> wish i would have bought one years ago...
> 
> it cuts way faster than a sawzall.. and you dont have to mess with deburring..


"you don't have to mess with deburring" There are more reasons to chamfer/ "deburr" your pipe than just cleaning up your sloppy cuts. Have you ever felt the inside of a fitting? A 90° cut won't meet up perfectly in the bottom of the fittings (outside) you will also have tendency to push flute out. AS Far as the inside, not reeming will cause a speed bump in dwv, and turbulence in supply piping. Read the manuf. proper installation techniques.....
Rothenburger rachet cutters up to 2" 
Sawzall up to 6"
Street saw/ portable band saw/ grinder/ snaps/ teeth. Whatever is applicable...
Ridgid deburring tools in/out side up to 4", also carry a deburrer/ files/ dremmel bits/ various grinding wheels etc.. Whatever works.


----------



## themavinator

ASUPERTECH said:


> "you don't have to mess with deburring" There are more reasons to chamfer/ "deburr" your pipe than just cleaning up your sloppy cuts. Have you ever felt the inside of a fitting? A 90° cut won't meet up perfectly in the bottom of the fittings (outside) you will also have tendency to push flute out. AS Far as the inside, not reeming will cause a speed bump in dwv, and turbulence in supply piping. Read the manuf. proper installation techniques.....
> Rothenburger rachet cutters up to 2"
> Sawzall up to 6"
> Street saw/ portable band saw/ grinder/ snaps/ teeth. Whatever is applicable...
> Ridgid deburring tools in/out side up to 4", also carry a deburrer/ files/ dremmel bits/ various grinding wheels etc.. Whatever works.


Great point that i think is often overlooked.


----------



## hawkeye77

JWBII said:


> I'm assuming you rotate 4 to 6" pipe to cut it if using a circular saw? Obviously there's not a blade big enough to cut straight thru it. That's the only thing that kept me from bothering to try it this week.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000614UR?pc_redir=1408680209&robot_redir=1
Circular saw 16"


----------



## gear junkie

Pick that thing up....and you thought lugging a chop saw was bad


----------



## rockstar

I use a sawzall and my pen reamer


----------



## moonapprentice

Sawzall and/or ratcheting cutters on small jobs. Whole house rough-in is a chop saw with an abrasive blade then when your cut is made I chamfer end of pipe with a few spins touching the side of the blade on its slow down after trigger release.


----------



## KoleckeINC

timrath said:


> anyone ever find a PVC deburring tool? I have always looked for one but never could find it


Reed makes the outside reamer but you really do need it unless you used a wheel cutter. Got mine on Amazon. 
I use the ridgid ratchet cutter on 2" schedule 40. Mostly 18v Dewalt sawzall. Friction clamps on sdr sewer pipe or 6" schedule 40 pvc


----------



## wyrickmech

Sioux chief makes a hand saw that is made for PVC and is faster than a ratchet cutter.


----------



## Redwood

For a small job I'll use my ratchet cutter up to 2" and a handsaw...
Wyrickmech isn't kidding about the Sioux Chief hand saw...
That's what I use...
For a larger job I've got a 14" mitre saw I'll use...

For deburring I'll use one of these... Kinda like having a pen in your pocket...
Carves it right off...


----------



## Flyout95

I use a sawzall.


----------



## Bayside500

wyrickmech said:


> Sioux chief makes a hand saw that is made for PVC and is faster than a ratchet cutter.


what model do you use ?


----------



## Flyout95

Look at that shirt too.


----------



## wyrickmech

Bayside500 said:


> what model do you use ?


 this is the one I favor.


----------



## sparky

ibeplumber said:


> Which ratcheting cutters best? I have read reviews on the Ridgid and some say the blade chips easily. Do you guys use these on 2" Sched 40?


If weather is cold ratchet cutters won't work at all,it will cause the pipe to bust or it will shear off after the second ratchet and be crooked and split


----------



## FL pipe dope

timrath said:


> anyone ever find a PVC deburring tool? I have always looked for one but never could find it



Look at the Reed DEB 4 tool. Does 1-1/2" thru 4". 

Www.reedtool.com

If ya use a sawzall, use a pipe wrap for a good mark?


----------



## FL pipe dope

http://www.reedmfgco.com/assets/Ima...c-Pipe/_resampled/SetRatioSize600550-DEB4.jpg

Correction on website for Reed Tool.


----------



## Flyout95

FL pipe dope said:


> http://www.reedmfgco.com/assets/Ima...c-Pipe/_resampled/SetRatioSize600550-DEB4.jpg
> 
> Correction on website for Reed Tool.


That is a great de-burrer.


----------



## HonestPlumb

MTDUNN- I have had one of those on the truck for 20 years. Works great. I use it on the 2" plastic gas transition fitting to steel.. Where you have to slide it in, and you get one shot. Cleans the burrs off the inside and puts a nice bevel on the outside.


----------



## swidere

*cutting p v c*

on that chopsaw use a fine tooth blade it dont rip on dialetric nipples there bul**** all they do is stop rust from forming thats it no corision protection what a forest


----------



## rjbphd

swidere said:


> on that chopsaw use a fine tooth blade it dont rip on dialetric nipples there bul**** all they do is stop rust from forming thats it no corision protection what a forest


Not a plumber here..


----------

